# What Emotion Are You Guided By?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes another of those silly FB quizzes - What Emotion Are You Guided By?

I got Hope:

You are a very hopeful person. You always see the glass as being half full, and for you, things can always improve and thrive. Your life is guided by your ability to see the bright side in every situation, to think of the rainbow after the storm. You always believe things can get better, and there could not be a better way to view this life. Keep up with the positive attitude and spread it around, we all need some more hope in our hearts


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Compassion.

You are a very warm, loving, sympathetic person. You will always try to help others in need, even if you might get hurt in the process. Your compassion guides you through decisions you make and important life choices, and that's what makes you the unique person you are - you never forget to think about others. Keep helping those around you, but don't forget to think about yourself.

Sounds good - but actually, I spend a lot of time thinking about myself. 
I answered the questions about situations honestly, but most of life doesn't consist of those situations.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Curiosity



> To you, everything is a mystery. You live for new experiences, you're thirsty for knowledge, and the second you smell a bit of routine, you get bored. Your curiosity guides your decisions and choices, and thus, no one can stop you from wanting to constantly learn and learn more. Keep asking a lot of questions, searching for answers and trying to figure out what this life is all about (let us know if you did - we're curious!)


First time any of these quizzes are remotely close!

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vulnerability.

I am an emotional sensitive person who acts upon my feelings. True, and it has gotten me into trouble.

This quiz correlates positively...at least for moi.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Curiosity

To you, everything is a mystery. You live for new experiences, you're thirsty for knowledge, and the second you smell a bit of routine, you get bored. Your curiosity guides your decisions and choices, and thus, no one can stop you from wanting to constantly learn and learn more. Keep asking a lot of questions, searching for answers and trying to figure out what this life is all about (let us know if you did - we're curious!)

Spot on :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Why are these quizzes considered to be "silly"? I plan my life around the results.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> Compassion.
> 
> You are a very warm, loving, sympathetic person. You will always try to help others in need, even if you might get hurt in the process. Your compassion guides you through decisions you make and important life choices, and that's what makes you the unique person you are - you never forget to think about others. Keep helping those around you, but don't forget to think about yourself.


I got this as well. What was the butterfly supposed to indicate about you? It might be supposedly about being a "social butterfly", but I thought of it more as displaying beauty quietly (or trying to, at any rate!).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> I got this as well. What was the butterfly supposed to indicate about you? It might be supposedly about being a "social butterfly", but I thought of it more as displaying beauty quietly (or trying to, at any rate!).


Good! A Mod should possess compassion....in abundance.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got Curiosity.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I got compassion. Probably reasonable, but I think curiosity would have been better.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Hope, which is all wrong. I mean, I came right out and said I'm not a people person and I'm negative.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> I got this as well. What was the butterfly supposed to indicate about you? It might be supposedly about being a "social butterfly", but I thought of it more as displaying beauty quietly (or trying to, at any rate!).


'Compassion' can't be about the butterfly - I chose the horse! 
I also said I was a 'negative' person. So....


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> 'Compassion' can't be about the butterfly - I chose the horse!
> I also said I was a 'negative' person. So....


And I said I was "positive", being a bit of a stubborn optimist...I don't know either.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I took the test twice. I chose the same options in both occasions with only one exception.

The first time I got '_fear_' and in the second '_confidence_'... LOL


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Vulnerability.
> 
> I am an emotional sensitive person who acts upon my feelings. True, and it has gotten me into trouble.
> 
> This quiz correlates positively...at least for moi.:tiphat:


Same here. Hey we can be vulnerable together!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Same here. Hey we can be vulnerable together!


I prefer "sensitive". Be gentle with me.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

CURIOSITY

To you, everything is a mystery. You live for new experiences, you're thirsty for knowledge, 
and the second you smell a bit of routine, you get bored. 

TYPICAL CLARA S

Your curiosity guides your decisions and choices, and thus, no one can stop you 
from wanting to constantly learn and learn more. Keep asking a lot of questions, 
searching for answers and trying to figure out what this life is all about 
(let us know if you did - we're curious!)

LIFE IS ALL ABOUT MYSTERIES
SECRETS THAT CAN BE REVEALED WHEN SEARCHING


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Some of the questions were rather peculiar, but I'm somewhat in agreement with the final assertion. Yay for hope, it's the only thing keeping me from the loony bin!

Hope:

You are a very hopeful person. You always see the glass as being half full, and for you, things can always improve and thrive. Your life is guided by your ability to see the bright side in every situation, to think of the rainbow after the storm. You always believe things can get better, and there could not be a better way to view this life. Keep up with the positive attitude and spread it around, we all need some more hope in our hearts.

:tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I took the test twice. I chose the same options in both occasions with only one exception.
> 
> The first time I got '_fear_' and in the second '_confidence_'... LOL


I wondered about that. There are too few questions to really make a good estimate, and I've seen other internet tests give absurd results.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Confidence, it says. As usual with Taggart's quizzes, I asked myself for an answer before I played. For this one my response was 'respect'. Probably not an emotion, but neither is confidence, eh?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> I wondered about that. There are too few questions to really make a good estimate, and I've seen other internet tests give absurd results.


Must have been a significant 'exception, eh?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It varies. No one emotion.

I usually have all (well, many of) the positive emotions when I'm home or at friends (to include some relatives) homes.

It's when I must go into The Wild (vacations count as, maybe particularly so), that my radar is instantly deployed. That does not mean you're/I'm protected.

Variables. Too many things can fly "under one's radar". One must be prepared as well as possible.

One can learn from the surprises, and adjust as needed.

Lesson 2 next week.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

clara s said:


> CURIOSITY
> 
> To you, everything is a mystery. You live for new experiences, you're thirsty for knowledge,
> and the second you smell a bit of routine, you get bored.
> ...


But curiosity can be detrimental. That's why you must attend next week's Lesson 2.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Confidence... perfect! I'll start acting as such first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vesuvius said:


> Confidence... perfect! I'll start acting as such first thing tomorrow.


Hah. I got that result, and it drew a 'whaaat' from me. But then I've observed folks who exuded confidence but were exhibiting 'blithe ignorance', so the mystery was explained.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> But curiosity can be detrimental. That's why you must attend next week's Lesson 2.


de-tri-me-ntal

let me see my dictionary

oh I see

well, Curiosity can be Detrimental, when uncontrolled

I am immuned to surprises

ps but of course I will be in the front row during next week's lesson no 2


----------

